# Power/Confort switch



## oldcartrader (Sep 15, 2005)

there is a two way switch below my ashtray that has a Power and a Confort. what is the purpose of this?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

*it was a waste, I would have rather had cup holders someplace besides the glove box!*

In real world terms now days that switch isn’t anything.... Its to make people go oh cool it has a power button witch, it makes the car stay in a lower gear longer if the pedal is pushed down say .25 ways and will shift at like 3200rpms. And in auto center setting it would shift at say 3000, and in comfy mode shift at say 2800. 

So in other words its a good way to waste gas if you leave it in power mode all the time, when one can just mash the pedal harder when its needed to stay in the lower gear longer and it wont do it but when you need it thefore you save gas. 

It’s a non purposeful button that Nissan added to the cars back then when our Maxima's was new and most likely everyone thought it was really cool, but hey back in 89-94 it was pretty cool. It doesn’t raise the shift points any higher also like some think it does or that’s what I have read. 

When I want to fell like a kid at times I put my car in it to make it rev higher without using the pedal, but just as a auto takes more fuel to run than a stick car so does that button being in power, how much? Not really that much I would think, but I still use mine in comfy almost always

Donnie


----------



## oldcartrader (Sep 15, 2005)

nice.
thank you so much!


----------

